# UV Coating for headlights restoration



## Falon (Mar 16, 2012)

hi guys

Looking for profesional Anty UV Coating that can be applied after headlights restoration when original hard coat has been removed.

Needs something realy good what will give me oportunity of 2 years warranty to my customers.

Anyone knows where to find it?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Max Protect will do all you want


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Rejel UV Sealant, Think it onlt comes part of a kit thought/


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Brown Brothers if you've got one nearby


----------



## Falon (Mar 16, 2012)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Max Protect will do all you want


what is that?



Jaywoo said:


> Rejel UV Sealant, Think it onlt comes part of a kit thought/


not for profesional use



squiggs said:


> Brown Brothers if you've got one nearby


whats that?


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Meguiars headlight protectant


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

squiggs said:


> Brown Brothers if you've got one nearby


Taken from their site

"Bodyline Headlamp Repair Kit has a specially formulated UV resistant coating to enable the repair of cosmetic scuffs and scratches to the headlamp lens. The new headlamp coating product is applied in 2 single coats. Its special chemical capabilities are designed to withstand the UV attack from sunlight, which can be very harmful to plastic finishes. One kit provides enough solution to repair and protect 2 headlamps.

Please note: This process uses a range of 80mm Bodyline Gripspeed discs to remove the cosmetic damage, and then re apply a UV protection coating which is supplied in a kit with a simple 2:1 mixing ratio."


----------

